# Gestors



## leavingclayton (Dec 30, 2010)

Can anyone recommend an English speaking gestor in the Benidorm area we can use to import our car and register for Spanish plates.
Thanks


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

leavingclayton said:


> Can anyone recommend an English speaking gestor in the Benidorm area we can use to import our car and register for Spanish plates.
> Thanks


Hi

I know a superb person for this who handled mine... shes not a Gestor.. shes an insurance broker (english) but she uses a Spanish gestor to handle everything. They are in Jalon which is only 30 minutes form Benidorm. They did everything very fast, handles everything for me (even came for the ITV) and not only was the quote very competative but the final bill on completion was lower than quoted because they "did less work than they thought"... PM me and I will give you her details.


----------



## leavingclayton (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for your reply and sorry for the delay in getting back to you. I would be very grateful if you could let me know the details of the lady who sorted out re registering your car for you.



steve_in_spain said:


> Hi
> 
> I know a superb person for this who handled mine... shes not a Gestor.. shes an insurance broker (english) but she uses a Spanish gestor to handle everything. They are in Jalon which is only 30 minutes form Benidorm. They did everything very fast, handles everything for me (even came for the ITV) and not only was the quote very competative but the final bill on completion was lower than quoted because they "did less work than they thought"... PM me and I will give you her details.


----------



## leavingclayton (Dec 30, 2010)

Thank you for your reply and sorry for the delay in getting back to you.
I would be very grateful if you could let me know the details for the lady who dealt with your car for you. We are waiting for a couple of quotes but I always feel safer using someone who has been recommended.
Thanks again.


----------

